# Daisy



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 3, 2005)

shot this on the way home from the safari today., pulls over at a farm while the sun was going down.. its a bit soft, but figure you might like it.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2005)

Another beautiful Daisy-photo. It might be a snapshot in the way it was taken, but it does not come across as one! Whatever the new "rules" to which photo goes where are like, this one is like _pearls among the pigs_, if that saying exists in your language, too? It is just too good to be placed here.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 4, 2005)

beautiful shot.....and i agree with lafoto...this could go under more than a snapshot..

good eye raymond...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks you two, this is a cool forum, and i really like this idea of having a snapshots venue.. very cool!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 4, 2005)

What a beautful photo of Daisy!  How is she doing btw?  : )


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

OK chickens, i'll do the drool....he lives too far away to get his hands around my neck :shock:


----------



## snownow (Aug 4, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Another beautiful Daisy-photo. It might be a snapshot in the way it was taken, but it does not come across as one! Whatever the new "rules" to which photo goes where are like, this one is like _pearls among the pigs_, if that saying exists in your language, too? It is just too good to be placed here.


 
I have never heard "pearls among the pigs".... love it, hope you dont mind me using that one.


And a lovely photo,  post it in the regular gallery :thumbup:


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> OK chickens, i'll do the drool....he lives too far away to get his hands around my neck :shock:



Look again....  SHE'S A PUP!!!  I'm thinkin' 14 or so.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

photo gal said:
			
		

> What a beautful photo of Daisy!  How is she doing btw?  : )



she is doing great, 5 months into the pregnacy, and all is well.. some small nausea concerns, but nothing major.. baby is a girl!! and really kicking up a fuss in there!!! 

Christie..??? 14/?? not quite.. 23 in December.. so a Pup she isn't!  Graduated 4 years of computer science, married, and mommy soon!

Daisy says thanks anyways!

And thanks for the drool Jon! hehehehe  your neck is very safe.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 5, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> Christie..??? 14/?? not quite.. 23 in December.. so a Pup she isn't! Graduated 4 years of computer science, married, and mommy soon!


 
:lmao:  i wondering how you'd handle this one :lmao:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

lol, always the diplomat huh?? eh/? lol.. some of my friends thought Daisy was 14/15.. Many filipinas look extra young.. this will work well for me when i am 85!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 5, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> lol, always the diplomat huh?? eh/? lol.. some of my friends thought Daisy was 14/15.. Many filipinas look extra young..



OK...  so I have some company.  I don't feel quite so ignorant.  
 :blushing:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 5, 2005)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> OK...  so I have some company.  I don't feel quite so ignorant.
> :blushing:



you are far from ignorant Christie.. Daisy loves your comment!! and its an honest mistake, no worries.


----------



## Mansi (Aug 7, 2005)

another sweet pic  you look great daisy! good luck 
beautifully shot Raymond


----------



## dalebe (Aug 7, 2005)

great shot raymond, beautiful.


----------



## Alison (Aug 8, 2005)

A wonderful shot! She's radiant.


----------



## sweet_daisy (Aug 9, 2005)

thank you so much everyone!!! im glad u like the photo. thanks!


----------



## John E. (Aug 13, 2005)

IMO that is a picture frame and send to all daisy's folks back home. Looking real good daisy, and great shot Raymond.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks John.. I am very surprised at the response this shot has recieved!  A tribute to her beauty inside and out!

I am so lucky!


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 14, 2005)

John E. said:
			
		

> IMO that is a picture frame and send to all daisy's folks back home. Looking real good daisy, and great shot Raymond.


Yup, a very sweet image!  You have captured her personality!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Aug 15, 2005)

she's really beautiful! you're so lucky you have her!


----------

